# I’m sorry I have to break the news but GymRat79 is…



## GymRat79 (Mar 29, 2022)

An imaginary online persona. He does not exist in real life. 

Sorry if any of you are disappointed. 

Have a great evening and take care.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 29, 2022)

I knew someone was a bot yesterday, as mentioned in the chat...   I just couldn't figure out who....


----------



## Joliver (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Achillesking (Mar 29, 2022)

Back To Back L's With This One: Dude Tries To Meet With A 14-Year-Old Boy & It Goes Downhill From There "I Need To Poop Im Constipated ,I Need Fiber"
					

Back To Back L's With This One. Posted By PSmooth



					m.worldstar.com
				




@GymRat79 in real life


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 29, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Back To Back L's With This One: Dude Tries To Meet With A 14-Year-Old Boy & It Goes Downhill From There "I Need To Poop Im Constipated ,I Need Fiber"
> 
> 
> Back To Back L's With This One. Posted By PSmooth
> ...


You are won dum fuc.


----------



## Jet Labs (Mar 29, 2022)

Soooo only pretend closeted homosexual?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 29, 2022)

There has to be a rule against constantly spamming stupid threads outside the flame forum


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 29, 2022)

Jet Labs said:


> Soooo only pretend closeted homosexual?


Correct. Imaginary character Just like in a movie or tv show.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Correct. Imaginary character Just like in a movie or tv show.


No one believes you.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> No one believes you.


Their problem. GymRat is a fantasy character, think of a fairy with magical powers.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Their problem. GymRat is a fantasy character.


Then abandon the account, because no one believes gymrat is a fantasy.


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 29, 2022)

Can’t do that.


----------



## Jet Labs (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Their problem. GymRat is a fantasy character, think of a fairy with magical powers.



The fairy part I strongly believe lol.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 29, 2022)

Pinche payasa


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 29, 2022)

Payasa porque eres una perra


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 29, 2022)

Puta


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Their problem. GymRat is a fantasy character, think of a fairy with magical powers.


Did you just offer a magical fairly as your hypothetical likeness?


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 29, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Did you just offer a magical fairly as your hypothetical likeness?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 29, 2022)

Gym rat is Hulksmash back to troll the board


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> View attachment 20106


That's about what I figured....


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 29, 2022)

We already knew that. We already know that you like to escape reality. Glad you admitted it to yourself. In a way, you came out. I am happy that you have come to terms with who you are. Like @Silentlemon said, you like to escape reality by thinking about Dick. That so sad for your wife but some people stay in relationships for the wrong reason or they’ve invested too much money and time into it, it grows only dysfunctional. Hopefully you can come out as gay too so you aren’t lying to her anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 29, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> We already knew that. We already know that you like to escape reality. Glad you admitted it to yourself. In a way, you came out. I am happy that you have come to terms with who you are. Like @Silentlemon said, you like to escape reality by thinking about Dick. That so sad for your wife but some people stay in relationships for the wrong reason or they’ve invested too much money and time into it, it grows only dysfunctional. Hopefully you can come out as gay too so you aren’t lying to her anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh dude is already married? How often does this sort of thing Happen anyway?

I could see being happier fucking dudes since women are a clusterfuck neutron bomb of insanity tied to the vagina we cannot live without, it sucks, their manipulative ways suck, but damnit the sight of a man's ASS is not a turn on. It's like a cruel joke, must have women, women are generally intolerable. Could be having sex with men, problem is men are repulsive. 

Thankfully I know happiness isn't real, it's something taught to us as children by our mothers. It's an illusion, at the end of the day either you are surviving or not, that's what life is all about. Survival. Chasing feelings is foolish, it leads to nowhere.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> An imaginary online persona. He does not exist in real life.
> 
> Sorry if any of you are disappointed.
> 
> Have a great evening and take care.


Allow me to translate:

“_I would very much like to walk back all of the stupid and racist shit that I said in one of my posts as well as all of the shit-talking because it made people lose any and all respect they may have had for me. Since it’s too late for that, it was all a joke, I swear._”

Sound about right?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 29, 2022)

Bullshit
Stop covering for being a tranny loving racist


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 29, 2022)

No shit. We all know you’re just a troll


----------



## GymRat79 (Mar 29, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No shit. We all know you’re just a troll


A magical fairy not a troll.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 29, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> A magical fairy not a troll.


Just a useless dumbass who spams threads so guys seeking actual advice or relevant discussion get pushed to the bottom. 
You’re a pathetic loser who needs attention. That is all.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 29, 2022)

Oh thank god @GymRat79 is not real. It’s a troll account.

@Send0 and @CJ Can you ban that account now?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh thank god @GymRat79 is not real. It’s a troll account.
> 
> @Send0 and @CJ Can you ban that account now?


I concur


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 29, 2022)

Is he a meme like "Pant-Shitter of the US"? (POTUS)?


----------



## Send0 (Mar 29, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Oh thank god @GymRat79 is not real. It’s a troll account.
> 
> @Send0 and @CJ Can you ban that account now?


He received a 3 day ban for something other than being a troll. Each offense from here on out will result in longer and longer bans.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> He received a 3 day ban for something other than being a troll. Each offense from here on out will result in longer and longer bans.


It’s a bad look to ban people for being in the closet. Maybe he doesn’t feel safe coming out


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> It’s a bad look to ban people for being in the closet. Maybe he doesn’t feel safe coming out



Naw, the racist fuck started dropping Hard R's in another thread


----------



## Send0 (Mar 29, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> It’s a bad look to ban people for being in the closet. Maybe he doesn’t feel safe coming out


I banned him for use of a racist pejorative, that he thought he was censoring.

Self censoring is fine if the context of a post itself isn't inherently racist on its own. That was not the case with his post. He clearly made that post to be racist. Hence ban


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 29, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Naw, the racist fuck started dropping Hard R's in another thread


I knew that it was only a matter of time. I’ve  dealt with enough “I’m not racist, I just don’t like urban culture” people to see the inevitable coming.

I have no time for that shit.  I’d have more respect if he had just said that he hated black people.  At least that’s honest.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 29, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I banned him for use of a racist pejorative, that he thought he was censoring.
> 
> Self censoring is fine if the context of a post itself isn't inherently racist on its own. That was not the case with his post. He clearly made that post to be racist. Hence ban


No that’s fair. I think the writing was on the wall as far as that happening.

I’m surprised he held it together for as long as he did.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 29, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Thankfully I know happiness isn't real, it's something taught to us as children by our mothers. It's an illusion, at the end of the day either you are surviving or not, that's what life is all about. Survival. Chasing feelings is foolish, it leads to nowhere.



That's done dark shit man. No bs, no trolling, you should talk to someone

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 30, 2022)

I believe after this ban he will come back reborn.
A new man.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 30, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I believe after this ban he will come back reborn.
> A new man.


Very very very unlikely 😅


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Very very very unlikely 😅


Or new trans women.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 30, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I knew that it was only a matter of time. I’ve  dealt with enough “I’m not racist, I just don’t like urban culture” people to see the inevitable coming.
> 
> I have no time for that shit.  I’d have more respect if he had just said that he hated black people.  At least that’s honest.


Totally agree and my personal thoughts on the matter are as follows, racism is stupid as fuck. You have to be one dumb son of a bitch to actually judge people based on their skin color and or race. My parents got that much right at least. Prejudice of any kind from one person to another or group is so unnatural it's a perverted form of the human race.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 30, 2022)

TomJ said:


> That's done dark shit man. No bs, no trolling, you should talk to someone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I was in a dark place when I wrote it. I talk to you guys and thats good enough. It's all I have for now.

Appreciate the concern.


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 30, 2022)

So did gymrat just lose it. I saw it generating and was surprised when I saw this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 30, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Totally agree and my personal thoughts on the matter are as follows, racism is stupid as fuck. You have to be one dumb son of a bitch to actually judge people based on their skin color and or race. My parents got that much right at least. Prejudice of any kind from one person to another or group is so unnatural it's a perverted form of the human race.


There is no racism in this guy..
If I like you IFGAF color, gender,creed. Chick with a dick or a dude with a clot..
Does not matter.
But if I think your a asshoke you are just asshole. None of the above apply to it . Your just an asshole
I keep my personal freind group very small.
I have a hard time talking to someone for more than five minutes without think they are a fucking asshole.

My wife can’t understand why I am so active in this board. I told her that she wouldn’t.
Its a bunch of swinging dicks with the same goals and a lot of the same shit in common.
Everyone should be so lucky to find a board like this.


----------



## 69nites (Mar 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I banned him for use of a racist pejorative, that he thought he was censoring.
> 
> Self censoring is fine if the context of a post itself isn't inherently racist on its own. That was not the case with his post. He clearly made that post to be racist. Hence ban


I assume that's in the hip hop hate thread? Kind of had that feel from the start.


----------



## thighsnotquads (Mar 30, 2022)

69nites said:


> I assume that's in the hip hop hate thread? Kind of had that feel from the start.


Nah it's actually casually in another thread that is about two people who happen to be black. Kind of unreal.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Mar 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Their problem. GymRat is a fantasy character, think of a fairy with magical powers.



Tell us about your magical powers.  And you spelled it wrong.  I believe the correct spelling is faere.  I really want to hear this one when you get back from your ban.  

Slic.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Mar 30, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Totally agree and my personal thoughts on the matter are as follows, racism is stupid as fuck. You have to be one dumb son of a bitch to actually judge people based on their skin color and or race. My parents got that much right at least. Prejudice of any kind from one person to another or group is so unnatural it's a perverted form of the human race.



I agree with you.  I have a wide range of people I associate with.  I wouldn't call all of them friends.  When I see the racists I typically make fun of them because their beliefs are so crazy.  Then there is the holocaust deniers.  Another group of braindead idiots.  I wish I could have seen what gymrat posted.  Highly unlikely that any of his claims are true.  They seem to be satire.

Slic.


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 30, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I banned him for use of a racist pejorative, that he thought he was censoring.
> 
> Self censoring is fine if the context of a post itself isn't inherently racist on its own. That was not the case with his post. He clearly made that post to be racist. Hence ban


I assume this is a temporary ban. Where is the line for a permanent ban on ugbb? Is it after a specific number of temp bans?


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 30, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I assume this is a temporary ban. Where is the line for a permanent ban on ugbb? Is it after a specific number of temp bans?


it wouldn't be fair on any level for permanent ban unless they continued it after the fact that they have made several people truly uncomfortable.  That not possible here, because this community has thick skin.  I think gymrat got to a point where he was discovered and it drove him to do and react to the extreme he did.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2022)

so sad im sure the board will really miss him..Like we dont have enough tranny and am i gay if threads...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 30, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I assume this is a temporary ban. Where is the line for a permanent ban on ugbb? Is it after a specific number of temp bans?


if u sell crack here your done


----------



## Cochino (Mar 30, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Pinche payasa


I don't think he's,  its female


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 30, 2022)

The Phoenix said:


> it wouldn't be fair on any level for permanent ban unless they continued it after the fact that they have made several people truly uncomfortable.  That not possible here, because this community has thick skin.  I think gymrat got to a point where he was discovered and it drove him to do and react to the extreme he did.


Make some credible threats to any forum member or their family and I doubt you will ever be allowed back. That's a general line never to cross, keep the internet here apart from real life. We should all have the right to decide to turn the computer/phone off and walk away at any Time, but there are some who will track people down and harass and threaten them in real life and that's no bueno.  
Anything short of that, well just look at mindless he's still here so what does that tell you.


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 30, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> There is no racism in this guy..
> If I like you IFGAF color, gender,creed. Chick with a dick or a dude with a clot..
> Does not matter.
> But if I think your a asshoke you are just asshole. None of the above apply to it . Your just an asshole
> ...


I am starting to depend on the people here for my mental well bring.  It's not so much any one person is doing any one thing, it's just being around like minded people with similar goals- well, exactly what you said actually 

It feels incredibly good to know I'm not alone and to know people here can appreciate what we all go through for the sake of love. I love bodybuilding with all my heart, I really truly do. Its something few understand.  I just wish I had not ignored my emotional well bring years ago but I did not know better.


----------



## Pooh6369 (Mar 30, 2022)

Wait..What no more "Would you do a Female tranny with a goat head and a IFBB Pro fitness body with a 10 inch cock question??? Damn what do we discuss now??


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 30, 2022)

Pooh6369 said:


> Wait..What no more "Would you do a Female tranny with a goat head and a IFBB Pro fitness body with a 10 inch cock question??? Damn what do we discuss now??


Well we had a spirited group chat thjs morning about birds dogs and the fact that cats are better than dogs cause they ain't snitches. Observe


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 30, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Make some credible threats to any forum member or their family and I doubt you will ever be allowed back. That's a general line never to cross, keep the internet here apart from real life. We should all have the right to decide to turn the computer/phone off and walk away at any Time, but there are some who will track people down and harass and threaten them in real life and that's no bueno.
> Anything short of that, well just look at mindless he's still here so what does that tell you.


Unless the scam is on a large scale. Mugzy and I tracked a guy who scammed meso members on a group gh buy. Found him in Detroit. He came back and paid everyone. This was maybe 2014?


----------



## Methyl mike (Mar 30, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Unless the scam is on a large scale. Mugzy and I tracked a guy who scammed meso members on a group gh buy. Found him in Detroit. He came back and paid everyone. This was maybe 2014?


I fucking hate scammers with my heart and soul. You guys rock!


----------



## CJ (Mar 30, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> I assume this is a temporary ban. Where is the line for a permanent ban on ugbb? Is it after a specific number of temp bans?


There is a progressive system, that is one part of it. 

There can also be immediate permanent bans, depending upon the infraction.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 30, 2022)

CJ said:


> There is a progressive system, that is one part of it.
> 
> There can also be immediate permanent bans, depending upon the infraction.


Ah yes. Progressive discipline.

Gotta start that paper trail.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 30, 2022)

I think kevlin the lettuce king and his peanut butter fuck sock need to go…..


----------



## MrRogers (Mar 30, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> An imaginary online persona. He does not exist in real life.
> 
> Sorry if any of you are disappointed.
> 
> Have a great evening and take care.



If you're being honest, which I doubt, you are working on a serious personality disorder. To put as much effort as you have into a "fake persona," for an anonymous audience, is pathological.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 30, 2022)

MrRogers said:


> If you're being honest, which I doubt, you are working on a serious personality disorder. To put as much effort as you have into a "fake persona," for an anonymous audience, is pathological.


Nah it's just him allowing his inner feelings of racism and desire to suck dick out because he's too much of a whimp too do it in "reality" text book L7 weenie


----------



## MrRogers (Mar 30, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> Nah it's just him allowing his inner feelings of racism and desire to suck dick out because he's too much of a whimp too do it in "reality" text book L7 weenie


This was my second guess.........


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 30, 2022)

Never heard of her


----------

